# Are you going to buy the next-generation iPad 3?



## nikedis (Feb 29, 2012)

Apple has sent out invitations for a media event scheduled for next week Wednesday, March 7. The event will be held at the Yerba Buena Center for the Arts in San Francisco and is scheduled to begin at 10:00 AM Pacific / 1:00 PM Eastern. The tagline on the invitation reads "We have something you really have to see. And touch." It has been rumored that iPad 3 has cancel the home button. 
I deem this message hold many people breath for a while. May I ask you all a question? Are you going to buy this iPad 3? Or want to trade the old for iPad 3?

Welcome to share your opinion!


----------



## fryke (Mar 1, 2012)

I guess by now it's clear that the iPad 3 will get a 2K by 1.5K pixel display, and that's enough reason for me to buy one. I'm pretty sure they _won't_ call it Retina, because by their own definition of what a retina display is, it's _not_ one, but it's close enough, and that'll really make reading and reading webpages sooo much better on it. Don't care about any other rumours about it, though. LTE is not yet happening here in Switzerland, so that can wait another year for me. It being a bit thicker: Not very Apple-ish, but I guess I can live with that.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 1, 2012)

fryke said:


> LTE is not yet happening here in Switzerland, so that can wait another year for me. It being a bit thicker: Not very Apple-ish, but I guess I can live with that.



LTE really doesn't live up to the hype. The LTE chip at this time will suck your battery dry in less than 2 hours.  IMHO Apple is waiting for the LTE chip to be much more efficient, just like they waited for 3G (between the original iPhone and the iPhone 3GS)like the Edge original iPhone. 

Also here in the USA there are artificial barriers on the amount of data a smartphone can use in one month. IMHO just like the carriers in the USA gouge  users with SMS (in the USA the sender and the recipient pay for a SMS message). This why there are summary applications to get around SMS in the App store. So the LTE will just get you to the monthly data cap quicker.

I just sure hope Apple uses the new Qualcomm chipset. This way the battery will not drain the battery hen not using LTE. IMHO anyone that sings the praises of an LTE phone really doesn't tell the truth.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 1, 2012)

Yup, I'll be one of the idiots in line the night before.  Did it with the iPad, the iPad 2, and now that the "retina" display is integrated into the iPad, oh holy hell, yes, I'll be in line.


----------



## SGilbert (Mar 1, 2012)

Personally, I have no use for any iPad (MBP & iPhone), but have putting the wife off for over a year. If I wish to keep my happy home, I'll be getting her an iPad3.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 1, 2012)

That's what's happening in my household: my wife declined the first iPad, declined the second iPad, but when I told her about the third iPad, she got really interested in my iPad 2 all of a sudden.

Typically, the "house rule" was that I had to make the money to buy a new iPad, so that involved selling the old iPad, doing some work on the side, then getting the new one.  This time around, I'm free to use family funds... so, launch day -1, you'll find me at La Cantera, in line, rain or shine.  Then the iPad 2 will be re-purposed for the wife.

REALLY looking forward to the "retina display" over anything else.  I was amazed at how much different going from an iPhone 3G to an iPhone 4 was -- not just the speed (which was nice), but the clarity and readability of the screen.  Absolutely amazing.

An iPad with a "retina display?"  That will solve just about 100% of the quibbles I have with my iPad 2.


----------



## sgould (Mar 1, 2012)

I can't see the need for an iPad...

I bought one for my wife as a birthday present.

She now complains that I keep pinching it!!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 1, 2012)

I never saw the need until I bought and used one.  It really did speak out and say, "Look, there may better ways to do some of the things that you're doing now.  Try it like _this_, and tell me what you think."  It takes the (flawed) notion of, "we do it this way today because this is how we did it yesterday" and flops that on its ear.

You have to shoehorn it into your digital workflow, as there really isn't a void there that needs filling, but once it's it there, it's tough to do without.

That's kind of the beauty of it: you don't _need_ to use it, you just _want_ to use it.  It makes certain things easier -- or it gives me the appearance of making certain things easier, at least.  And suddenly, there does seem to be a void that exists if you're ever without it.

It's like different shopping styles: some people tend to decide that they "need" something when they're casually browsing at the store and that item suddenly comes into view, then it's as if they could never live without leaving with that item.  Some people, on the other hand, decide that they "need" a particular something before they even leave the house, then they go out, specifically get that item and that item alone, and they're done, no matter what other items cross their path while they were out.  Getting the iPad was the definitely the former, not the latter, and I suspect it's similar for many.  I know quite a few iPad owners -- none of them specifically went out and got an iPad to fulfill a particular need of theirs that the iPad alone could fulfill.  In fact, I think, because the iPad was really the first truly viable tablet-style computing device on the market that NOBODY had an absolute "need" for one, and so, at least initially, EVERYONE was buying them just to see what's up with this fun, little, new device.

With the maturing of the iPad, I suspect that many more will be purchasing them due to needs, not wants.  I see this apparent in the medical and education fields -- they've proven to be reliable, portable, and in many cases, more efficient alternatives to things like paper charts, textbooks, and pen/paper; enhancing those things in ways that the former solutions just couldn't (when was the last time you watched a video of a seed sprouting in a textbook?).

The future will be interesting.  In the meantime, I want my dang-ol' retina display iPad already.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, the new toy was announced today, no surprise there.

Higher resolution display and camera, but same size and form, same battery life too. 2048-by-1536 vs 1024x768
http://www.apple.com/ipad/specs/
http://www.apple.com/ipad/compare/ iPad 2 vs the new - iPad 2 seems to still continue being sold, but with some nice discount.

I think I might hold to my iPad 2 for a bit longer.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 7, 2012)

I was _really_ hoping that "Tixel" thing was true...

http://senseg.com/technology/senseg-technology


----------



## SGilbert (Mar 7, 2012)

Took forever, due to busy server, but new iPad is on order for the wife. Delivered 3/16.  Guess I'll have to play with it.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 8, 2012)

This new iPad almost wants me to buy one. However I am stuck on the front side camera staying the same. FaceTime be damed on the new iPad when someone is on this new iPad speaking to someone with an HD computer camera. So no sale to me just yet.


----------



## chevy (Mar 10, 2012)

The new AppleTV will be for me.


----------



## hira2 (Mar 15, 2012)

LTE really doesn't live up to the hype. The LTE chip at this time will suck your battery dry in less than 2 hours. IMHO Apple is waiting for the LTE chip to be much more efficient, just like they waited for 3G (between the original iPhone and the iPhone 3GS)like the Edge original iPhone.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 15, 2012)

hira2 said:


> LTE really doesn't live up to the hype. The LTE chip at this time will suck your battery dry in less than 2 hours. IMHO Apple is waiting for the LTE chip to be much more efficient, just like they waited for 3G (between the original iPhone and the iPhone 3GS)like the Edge original iPhone.



All current reviews for the new iPad report users getting 8+ hours while using LTE.  Apple says you'll get 9.  Close enough for government work.

http://daringfireball.net/2012/03/ipad_3
(just one of many)

Also bear in mind that the new iPad has nearly _twice_ the battery capacity as the iPad 2 (which explains the slightly thicker form factor and heavier weight).  LTE does use much more battery than 3G, but Apple has offset this with a much larger battery to provide the user with nearly the same battery life as the iPad 2.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 15, 2012)

hira2 said:


> LTE really doesn't live up to the hype. The LTE chip at this time will suck your battery dry in less than 2 hours. IMHO Apple is waiting for the LTE chip to be much more efficient, just like they waited for 3G (between the original iPhone and the iPhone 3GS)like the Edge original iPhone.



Why didn't you give me credit?

Written by me on March 1st:


			
				satcomer said:
			
		

> LTE really doesn't live up to the hype. The LTE chip at this time will suck your battery dry in less than 2 hours. IMHO Apple is waiting for the LTE chip to be much more efficient, just like they waited for 3G (between the original iPhone and the iPhone 3GS)like the Edge original iPhone.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 15, 2012)

Whoops, didn't see that was a spammer/plagiarizer post... Reputation deducted!


----------



## nikedis (Mar 19, 2012)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Yup, I'll be one of the idiots in line the night before.  Did it with the iPad, the iPad 2, and now that the "retina" display is integrated into the iPad, oh holy hell, yes, I'll be in line.


HAHA, I just want to know if you got the new iPad?


----------



## nikedis (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks your guys to share your precious opinion on the topic. Personally, I keep my iPad and buy the new iPad for my son. It really works well.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, I didn't stand in line this time around, but I just left the La Cantera Apple Store here in San Antonio with a shiny, new 16GB black AT&T 4G iPad.

Screen is amazing.  The weight difference is only slightly noticeable.  The difference in thickness (~1mm) isn't noticeable at all.

The iPad is charging now, so I haven't tried my original leather Smart Cover from my iPad 2 (since I've heard reports of some early Smart Covers having difficulty with the new iPad due to polarity or magnet placement or something), nor have I tried the 4G connectivity yet (but I plan on, at the very least, buying a month of 250GB service @ 14.99 to test out AT&T's 4G coverage here in the heart of Texas).

One thing I did notice is that the new iPad draws much more power when charging, and it charges slower than the iPad 2.  Both the iPad 2 and the new iPad include the same 10W charger, and I suspect the 70% larger battery has something to do with slow charge times.  Also, my iPad 2 would successfully charge from a standard USB 2.0 port on my work computer (generic Windows box), but the new iPad will NOT charge from ANY USB port on this computer (I've heard that the new iPad needs a "hi-power" USB port to charge from).  I suspect this is because the work computer is older, and only has standard-power USB ports (somewhere around 500mA).  There's a great breakdown on the interwebs somewhere about power draw on the new iPad, and in some cases, I remember the reports mentioning that the new iPad can suck up to 2000mA at a time, under load, and with max. brightness -- OUCH.

I'd be glad to answer any questions about this particular model if anyone wants to ask.


----------



## SGilbert (Mar 21, 2012)

"I'd be glad to answer any questions about this particular model if anyone wants to ask."

Me too, but the wife won't let go of it long enough for me to even 'play' for a few minutes!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 21, 2012)

My boss is in the same situation -- he had me pick him up an iPad 2 when I stood in line on release day + 1.  His wife didn't understand the allure behind the iPad, but he loved it -- checking company emails from the couch, taking it on business flights to get some light computing done on the plane, etc.  She didn't understand what she could use it for; I don't think she understood what it was at all, really.  Who needs to carry around what amounts to a flat screen thing that doesn't have a CD drive or any ports on it?!

Since then, his wife has basically usurped the iPad and almost can't live without it.

He's going to Las Vegas next week for a conference, and his wife got all saucer-eyed:

"You're not taking the iPad, are you?"

"Yes, of course I am."

"WHAT AM I GOING TO USE WHILE YOU'RE GONE?"

"See that old-ass Windows computer on the desk in the corner?  That."

"..."


----------



## andychrist (Mar 25, 2012)

And I'm still grandfathered on the unlimited plan, w00t!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 25, 2012)

Wat?

There was an unlimited plan for the iPad?


----------



## andychrist (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, don't you remember Diablo, AT&T withdrew that unlimited plan one month after the launch of the first iPad.  And it is truly unlimited too, AT&T doesn't throttle iPad subscribers.  But I have pretty decent WiFi here in the city anyway, so I needn't abuse it.  Unfortunately at my farm upstate there is no decent DSL and AT&T's 4G there isn't LTE.  But at least it is much faster than the old 3G: about 5 Mbps as opposed to around 1.  And the sales guy at the AT&T store where I purchased my new iPad told me that they were busy installing 4G equipment so it shouldn't be a long wait.  Glad I bought it there too because it was quite a process, transferring my unlimited account, don't think they had ever done that before there (a small hick town). Anyway the Apple Store doesn't handle that kind of thing, the employees at the NYC stores could only answer my inquiries with "Good question!"

So far my new iPad is performing flawlessly and getting great battery life now that I know to keep it charging for at least an hour past reaching 100%.  Love the screen, and the fact that it can be dimmed down so much further than on the first two generations.  Sound is superb too, am right chuffed over all.  Best Electronic Device Ever.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 25, 2012)

Ah, yes... I do remember that. I'm not one to think that companies pull Bait and switch operations that often, but if ever there was one that was blatantly obvious, that one was it!


----------



## tyler77 (May 4, 2012)

I am a proud owner of an iPad 3 now. I am so excited and happy to have it. 

on another note, I was looking for iPad infos for couple of days before I bought mine one and I saw some cool stats on iPads.

iPad - Statistics and facts

hope these facts will help someone.

cheers


----------



## nikedis (May 16, 2012)

tyler77 said:


> I am a proud owner of an iPad 3 now. I am so excited and happy to have it.
> 
> on another note, I was looking for iPad infos for couple of days before I bought mine one and I saw some cool stats on iPads.
> 
> ...


Is it your first iPad?


----------



## nancy z (Jul 16, 2012)

I usually wait & see I'm not an early adopter..but I'm waiting for Apple's next go for a surface like thing


----------

